# carbon fiber flatcat (new pics)



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

finally got this finished up. omg carbon fiber DESTROYS bandsaw blades. it sands like a breeze but sawing it is a total nightmare!

Got some more polish work on it, new photos:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is freaking cool!


----------



## joe_mcdogwad (Sep 19, 2014)

YES! This is amazing. I love the thinner slingshots you've been pumping out lately. And the carbon fiber on this one is sexy as hell. What's the core? Micarta? G10?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW Thats cool ! Looks really great 
( I take it like it is )
Cheerio


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> this needs more work so I really shouldn't post it yet, but you know how it is when you get excited to share a new build. omg carbon fiber DESTROYS bandsaw blades. it sands like a breeze but sawing it is a total nightmare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Sweet work mang!

Good to know about the bandsaw blade, I just ordered a large sheet of CF and I was going to just whip through it with my 3 TPI blade. Maybe this is a job for some carbide tooth action.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

hey joe, yeah I decided to put my strength materials on the outside and use a softer core, linen micarta in this guy. lets me drill those side holes more easily, and the 1/8" G10 is a whole lot easier to work with than 1/4" G10 or aluminum. thanks for the compliments!

metro, maybe you'll have more luck, and let me know if you do. I went through like three blades, 1/4" 6 tpi, and each one would make a shower of sparks as the sharp parts of each tooth were shorn off, then it was miserable slow-going after that. those blades would go through 1/4" linen micarta like butter before CF, and would barely cut through it at all after. i'll have to look into carbide tipped blades, didn't know they made those.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> hey joe, yeah I decided to put my strength materials on the outside and use a softer core, linen micarta in this guy. lets me drill those side holes more easily, and the 1/8" G10 is a whole lot easier to work with than 1/4" G10 or aluminum. thanks for the compliments!
> 
> metro, maybe you'll have more luck, and let me know if you do. I went through like three blades, 1/4" 6 tpi, and each one would make a shower of sparks as the sharp parts of each tooth were shorn off, then it was miserable slow-going after that. those blades would go through 1/4" linen micarta like butter before CF, and would barely cut through it at all after. i'll have to look into carbide tipped blades, didn't know they made those.


OH yah, they are usually much bigger 5/8 or 3/4 or full 1" blades. They are mostly for resawing because they stay sharper, the teeth are huge and the kerf is equally as large.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> this needs more work so I really shouldn't post it yet, but you know how it is when you get excited to share a new build. omg carbon fiber DESTROYS bandsaw blades. it sands like a breeze but sawing it is a total nightmare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, carbon is odd to me in that it is a tuff cut (saw) but sands like a dream.

The shoot looks great. I have yet to put the time into making attachments like you do. Some day.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Now that's a tough nice lookin' shooter amigo!!! Nice band attachment method,fast, easy no fuss no muss. The pinky hole stabilizes it even with a stout draw. Nice work!!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice one Bud!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great! If it sands well would a higher TPI blade work better?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's very cool, Byud!!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

Loving the look of the carbon fiber!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> Looks great! If it sands well would a higher TPI blade work better?


ooh very good idea bean.... I'll try it out


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! If it sands well would a higher TPI blade work better?
> ...


I don't know if I'll EVER use carbon fiber but do let us know how it goes.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Very cool shooter, Byudzai! I love the material and color combination.

Working with CF is really a pain. I always mill the stuff with a diamond cut router bit. Works quite well. A normal cutting tool will be eaten up in seconds.


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Excellent work! I can imagine how light it is...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Beautiful color and material combination. Looks perfect. Great finish and style . Prize piece


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What size tubes are those, those things a look really small ?

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

What is the possibilities of purchasing one of those fine shooters

i like the tube mounting design.

Joe.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

wll said:


> What size tubes are those, those things a look really small ?
> 
> wll


hey wll,

I use 1/8" tube for most of my target shooting. 5" active length makes it tidy in the pocket and shoots 3/8" steel faster than 9" of 2040 tubing with 2-3 pounds less pull.

The holes are drilled for 2040 tubing and could probably fit 1745 no prob -- I'd have to check. 6" doubled 2040s should give you tons of power at full draw if you're going for a hunting setup.

Joe -- thanks for asking -- I'm getting a waterjet guy on board so I can start making these for folks. Stay tuned!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent !

Lol mark me down for one of em !

Joe .


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very good, compliment.......


----------

